# Antagonist Supersets for fat loss



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm planning on turning my routine on it's head by putting together a training plan based on antagonist supersets.

My aim is fat loss, and I'm thinking that due to the high intensity of it, this would be a major plus.

Does anybody think a particular training plan would be better for this?

I'm currently thinking something along the lines of either

Chest/Back

Legs/Shoulders

Abs/Arms/Calves

or

Chest/Biceps

Back/Triceps

Legs/Shoulders

Abs/Arms/Calves

I haven't done a routine like this before and I don't like many of the ones I'm finding on the net so any advice would be appreciated.

Tasty


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

antagonist is basically the opposite yeah? so chest/biceps, legs/shoulders, and abs/arms/calfs just arnt antagonistic workouts.

I used to do:

Vertical push/pull

Horizontal push/pull

quads/hams

like

Military press/pullups

Bench/rows

Squats/Deads

I used to to that three times a week with some assistance work thrown in if i felt the need or had the energy.

Nothing wrong with fullbodies in my world.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Very true, I just find it's hard to do antagonist with anything other than the top half. A standard legs work out is quads / hams surely?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ham Curls - leg extensions

SLDL - front squats

Hypers - sissy squats

Just a couple of suggestion for legs.

Otherwise

Chest - Back

Bi's - Tris

Then do shoulders with abs & calves and to keep the theme running do a giant set for them or 2 super sets.

Press - Side Lats

Reverse Pec dec - Upright row


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you 

That's pretty much what I was thinking, trying to keep the intensity high then following on with some low-end cardio (25mins on a x-trainer on a low setting etc.)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd second what Mike suggested.

Should really be horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull/.

So:

Bench Press / BOR

Military Press / Pullups

The problem is your legs and hip muscles are not so straight forward, and neither are the exercises to train them. Most are multi joint movements without a straight forward agonist. The prime muscles of leg move more than one joint too...

I'd opt for something like:

Narrow footed leg press or oly squats / RDL

Leg curls / Leg extensions

Hyperextensions / Hanging Leg Raises

TBH it wont matter if you hit opposing muscles on both exercises and is unavoidable with lower body anyway. Just as long as your working hard you'll get the results you want.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

SUPERSETS MATE??? GOT IT

do 3-4 supersets X 6+6 reps in every set

*1 DAY: CHEST/BACK*

1	FLAT BAR BENCH PRESS

LAT PULL DOWN

2	INCLINE BAR PRESS

INCLINE DB BOTH HANDS ROW

3	DECLINE BAR PRESS

UNDER GRIP PULL DOWN

4	PARALLEL DIPS

CHIN UPS

ABS

*2 DAY: HANDS	*

1	TRI'S BENCH PRESS

BAR BI'S CURLS

2	BENCH DB EXTENSION

ALTERNATIVE DB CURL

3	PULEY PRESS DOWN

PULEY BEHIND THE NECK BIS CURLS

4	FOREARMS DB UP CURL

FOREARMS DB UNDERCURL

ABS

*3 DAY:SHOULDERS/LEGS*

1	DB PRESS UP

SITTING SIDE LATERALS

2	BACK LATERALS

SHRUGS

3	DB SQUAT or BAR SQUAT

IN PLASE DB STEP

4	HACK SQUAT

ROMANIAN DEAD LIFT

5	MACHINE CALVES UP

ABS


----------

